# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Fistel

## KATLEEN78

Hi, ik ben katleen en zal mijn kriepjes even formuleren. Ik ben een maag- en darmlijder. Mijn maag werkt maar de helft ongeveer en neem daarom pantomed 40 mg. Ook mijn darmen willen niet altijd even vlot mee. Zonder laxeermiddelen kan ik niet gaan. Tegen sommige medicatie kan ik niet tegen want dan stop ik op of braak ik. Als ik niet kan gaan ben ik ziek.. heel ziek

----------

